# compact cranks for 8 speed?



## kmanpfk (Aug 3, 2009)

my circa '96 8-speed campy drivetrain is still going strong. the shifting is clean and solid as ever. 

i'd like to keep the bike as a spare and occasional use for training. it is a little heavy compared to today's standards, but the steel bianchi frame really soaks up the rough pavement and potholes.

is it possible to swap out the crank for a compact? is there a campy crank or any alternate brand that is 8-speed campy compatible? i'm currently running 39 and i think 52 on the big ring. what is the spread capacity of the campy FD? 

also - some posts indicate that a 9 speed campy chain will also work on 8-speed. is this correct?

thanks in advance


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

I use 9 speed chains on my 8 speed campy without problems. I also tried a ten speed compact crank with the same 9 speed chain, but I found that it "chatters" when i'm slightly cross chained. By "chatters" I mean that its quite noisy and vibrates alot.

I think a ten speed chain would have worked better, but never tried it.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

zacolnago said:


> I use 9 speed chains on my 8 speed campy without problems. I also tried a ten speed compact crank with the same 9 speed chain, but I found that it "chatters" when i'm slightly cross chained. By "chatters" I mean that its quite noisy and vibrates alot.
> 
> I think a ten speed chain would have worked better, but never tried it.


Branford Bike used to sell spacers to open up the spacing by about 1mm. It's probably cheaper than a new chain.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up about the spacers. A buddy and I figured somebody made them, but had never seen them. He's got an 8 speed shimano setup with an older rival compact crankset, which doesn't do well in the little ring and little cogs. Looks like this will take care of some of his problems, I think he'll need a psychiatrist for the rest.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

cs1 said:


> Branford Bike used to sell spacers to open up the spacing by about 1mm. It's probably cheaper than a new chain.


Thanks for the tip, found the spacers you mention and will be giving them a try: 

http://branfordbike.com/product/le-tour-chainring-spacers-808.htm


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

twinkles said:


> Thanks for the heads up about the spacers. A buddy and I figured somebody made them, but had never seen them. He's got an 8 speed shimano setup with an older rival compact crankset, *which doesn't do well in the little ring and little cogs.* Looks like this will take care of some of his problems, I think he'll need a psychiatrist for the rest.


What do you mean exactly? If it's catching in the 34 x 11/12/13 then that is normal and there is no need for spacers.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't have direct experience, but would suggest you find a set of 10 speed centaur square taper compact cranks, use a 9 or 10 speed chain, and I'm 99% sure it will work fine. I do know that a 9 speed chain will work _better_ in terms of shifting on an 8 speed cluster. Centaur cranks need a 111mm BB which is probably close to what you have now.

The best FD to get now is the current "universal" Veloce/Centaur version.

Not sure the takeup on the RD you have - you should change chains and pay attention to getting the length right. A current Centaur short cage RD is good up to a takeup of 30 max - ie 50:34 and 12:26. Again, if you avoid crosschaining, the max amount of takeup is not needed and you are probably OK with what you have.


----------

